# "Dwarf" Tarantula Suggestions?



## KungPao (Dec 17, 2011)

I am becoming more interested in the smaller species since acquiring a Chilean Copper (paraphysa scrofa).  Could anyone point me to some other fun and interesting species that don't get larger than 4" in legspan?  

Here is my little p. scrofa.  It's name is "Awesome". :biggrin:


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 17, 2011)

H. Incei or h. Incei golds are awesome, plus they are communal.


----------



## bchbum11 (Dec 17, 2011)

+1 on H incei. C ritae is another commonly available dwarf species with great coloration.


----------



## KungPao (Dec 17, 2011)

What's the temperament like on those guys? I can handle something that might be slightly defensive but not a complete nutter when I have to open a lid or do mantainence. Part of the reason I like the p. scrofa is because it is unflappable.


ETA: What about Hapolopus "Pumpkin Patch"? Don't those stay small? They are very cool looking.


----------



## bchbum11 (Dec 17, 2011)

Temperment for both is similar to a GBB. Skittish, but not really defensive. From what I hear pumpkin patch are along the same lines. I just picked up 3 of them, but they are so small still that I haven't been able to judge temperment first hand yet.


----------



## KungPao (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds fine. I also own a GBB, so I know what they are like. Thank you for the quick reply. 
Looks like I will be going with the Cyriocosmus and maybe a pumpkin patch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 17, 2011)

A few more suggestions apart from those already mentioned here: Cyriocosmus sellatus, C. elegans and C. sellatus. They range from 1.5" to 3" as adults.

But if you want a docile dwarf T similar to your chilean gold, don't pass up the Euathlus "orange" which is docile and can be handled.


----------



## KungPao (Dec 17, 2011)

Earth Tiger said:


> A few more suggestions apart from those already mentioned here: Cyriocosmus sellatus, C. elegans and C. sellatus. They range from 1.5" to 3" as adults.
> 
> But if you want a docile dwarf T similar to your chilean gold, don't pass up the Euathlus "orange" which is docile and can be handled.


Yeah I think I'm game for anything from the Cyriocosmus family.  I can pretty much get all of those mentioned at Swifts' right now. 

My paraphysa is the Chilean Copper (scrofa), I know I'll be getting the gold version (parvula?). 
I will have to look up Euathlus. Thank you for that suggestion.


----------



## pwilson5 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have a C. elegans and it is awsome.. i keep him in a baby food container and he has like 4-5 burrows down to a central area..hes usually out and visible too (right now hes nearing a molt, refused food for 2 weeks now)


----------



## Jenthevet (Dec 17, 2011)

Earth Tiger said:


> A few more suggestions apart from those already mentioned here: Cyriocosmus sellatus, C. elegans and C. sellatus. They range from 1.5" to 3" as adults.
> 
> But if you want a docile dwarf T similar to your chilean gold, don't pass up the Euathlus "orange" which is docile and can be handled.


+1.  I have a C. ritae and a C. bertae.  They're cute as hell and have amazing colors as slings.  Easy to care for.  Mine burrow and web pretty well and often hang out with their little tootsies at the edge of their burrow.  They're speedy, too!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Dec 17, 2011)

+1 on the Euathlus sp red/yellow. I've got 2 of the red's now and they're brilliant little T's.
I've got a C. ritae but it's a tiny sling so can't comment other than that for it's size, it's one heck of an amazing little webber and a good looking spiderling.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 17, 2011)

KungPao said:


> What's the temperament like on those guys? I can handle something that might be slightly defensive but not a complete nutter when I have to open a lid or do mantainence. Part of the reason I like the p. scrofa is because it is unflappable.
> 
> 
> ETA: What about Hapolopus "Pumpkin Patch"? Don't those stay small? They are very cool looking.


I believe they stay under 4 inches and can be nervous.  Love the coloration on this species.


----------



## BimBim (Dec 17, 2011)

Cyriocosmus elegans= they have a pink heart on them


----------



## KungPao (Dec 17, 2011)

I really, really like all the cyriocosmus creatures. I might have to get one of each!
The Pumpkin patch looks interesting as well.


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah Swift has them all, and for these rarer species I strongly recommend ordering from a reputable web store like Swift's Invert instead of from private sellers whose slings with unknown origins can easily grow up to some species else. This is especially true for rare species as private sellers were sometimes defrauded by their sellers too...


----------



## hamhock 74 (Dec 17, 2011)

The Ami sp. panama has beautiful colorings on it, its quite uncommon, tops out at two inches or less.... Heck just google it up and see if you like it


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ornithoctonus sp Koh Samui


----------



## pwilson5 (Dec 17, 2011)

my elegans got eaten tonight.. came home to a container on the floor all chewed up.. sigh


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 17, 2011)

Eaten by? Your cat?


----------



## pwilson5 (Dec 17, 2011)

cat or dog.. cat knocked it over prolly..


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 17, 2011)

> I really, really like all the cyriocosmus creatures.


They are really starting to grow on me, too.    I have two C. ritae slings that are absolutely fascinating - great colors, good webbers, excellent feeders.  And at adult sizes they won't take up much room.  I think I'll be adding some of the other cyriocosmus to my wish list.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 18, 2011)

Another vote for anything Cyriocosmus. The genus is amazing. They pack a lot of personality into a small package and are just beautiful. Plus, they mature incredibly fast, so you'll be breeding in no time. I've got both C. elegans and C. ritae. I won't hesitate to buy more in the future.


----------



## Espionage2501 (Dec 18, 2011)

Very cool thread! I just started to researching dwarf T's


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Dec 18, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> +1 on the Euathlus sp red/yellow. I've got 2 of the red's now and they're brilliant little T's.
> I've got a C. ritae but it's a tiny sling so can't comment other than that for it's size, it's one heck of an amazing little webber and a good looking spiderling.


+2 on _Euathlus sp._ "Red/Yellow/Whatever you want to call it".  Awesome little tarantulas.  Beautiful colors, extremely docile(can poke and prod and handle all day and they will have no negative reaction(keep in mind, all individuals differ, though I have yet to hear of one ever reacting negatively)). They stay out in the open a majority of the time. They aren't pet rocks, they like to wander around and hang out in different spots.  Mine has always had a great feeding response.  They are easy to care for, keep dry with a water dish like a _Grammostola rosea_(however, I have found my girl likes it a bit more humid than my _G. rosea_).  All in all, great tarantulas all around.



catfishrod69 said:


> Ornithoctonus sp Koh Samui


Another good suggestion since they are lookers.  However, being obligate burrowers, they only look good when you see them.  Mine is luckily visible all the time in the way it has it's burrow and hasn't heavily webbed part of it(knock on wood).  Also good feeders, only refuses food when in premolt.  Again though, be prepared to never really see it out, only sitting at the top of it's hole, and only then for a moment if you make too much commotion.


There are also some dwarf _Aphonopelma spp._  I believe one of them is _A. joshua_(someone please correct me if I'm wrong, I am extremely unfamiliar with _Aphonopelma_).  I would like to get one of these personally, nice and black.

A lot of _Holothele_ are dwarfs as well.  However, many do not appear much physically like _H. incei_ and are mostly thinner and leggier.  They all tend to be very quick as well.

Look into _Metriopelma spp._.  I have a _M. sp._ "carabobo" and rather like the little one.  It's still tiny(maybe .5" at most), but it has grown on me(metaphorically, not physically... during it's only molt it hardly grew at all... which you will find a slow growth is common with a lot of dwarf species)

As far as old world, there are some _Harpactira_ dwarfs.  Good luck finding any for sale though.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm amazed no one has yet to mention Pseudhapalopus sp "Blue". I know they're not that common, kind of expensive, and grow pretty slow. But once they start getting their adult colors they're more than worth it.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 18, 2011)

i see my female alot really...but like you said, any commotion and she dissapears....i use to have her set up in a deli cup, so no matter how she burrowed, i seen her...but then i rehoused her....and now she has a deep burrow....with a very cool webbing at the top of it...once my male matures, then that is gonna be fun.





High_Rolling_T said:


> +2 on _Euathlus sp._ "Red/Yellow/Whatever you want to call it".  Awesome little tarantulas.  Beautiful colors, extremely docile(can poke and prod and handle all day and they will have no negative reaction(keep in mind, all individuals differ, though I have yet to hear of one ever reacting negatively)). They stay out in the open a majority of the time. They aren't pet rocks, they like to wander around and hang out in different spots.  Mine has always had a great feeding response.  They are easy to care for, keep dry with a water dish like a _Grammostola rosea_(however, I have found my girl likes it a bit more humid than my _G. rosea_).  All in all, great tarantulas all around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzJohn (Dec 18, 2011)

No aphonopelma. Look at A paloma, "chochesi", "Hualapai " among others.


----------



## KungPao (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow... this thread really took off. Lots of good info for everyone! I'm still trying to play catch up!


----------



## pwilson5 (Dec 20, 2011)

quick update.. went to pick a blanket off the floor sunday night and found my lil elegans hiding under it! so happy!!! even tho it got me in the dog house with my fiance (was found in HER blanket.. and was loose in the house over night) lol


----------



## skar (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't foget A. minatix . I'm really enjoying H. incei too. Can't beat 4 attackers in one cup


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 20, 2011)

skar said:


> Don't foget A. minatix .



I don't believe A. minatrix are considered to be a dwarf species.


----------



## skar (Dec 21, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> I don't believe A. minatrix are considered to be a dwarf species.


You sure bou that ? I think different ...


----------



## Vespula (Dec 21, 2011)

The Dwarf Aphonopelma are good.  They're really cool, as is the whole genus, in my opinion.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 21, 2011)

skar said:


> You sure bou that ? I think different ...



Just from what I've been told by other people on here who have acquired more knowledge than me. But if you have any evidence showing it to be true then I'll gladly admit I was wrong .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skar (Dec 21, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Just from what I've been told by other people on here who have acquired more knowledge than me. But if you have any evidence showing it to be true then I'll gladly admit I was wrong .


  Well let me say this.. Avics reach leg span 4 to 7 inchs depending on sp. right ? A. minatrix are what .. 2 inchs to me that qualifies. Yet I'm too lazy and lack the care to prove otherwise. So ....  I'll get you next time ...


----------



## BrettG (Dec 21, 2011)

skar said:


> Well let me say this.. Avics reach leg span 4 to 7 inchs depending on sp. right ? A. minatrix are what .. 2 inchs to me that qualifies. Yet I'm too lazy and lack the care to prove otherwise. So ....  I'll get you next time ...


The ones I showed you are 3.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skar (Dec 21, 2011)

BrettG said:


> The ones I showed you are 3.5


 Hmmm.. Well I'm trying to stay pg.. I've been underestimating myself lol. Either way inchs or not signficantly smaller... . I've always been under the impression minatrix was dwarf.. My lil Avic is far bigger than the lil ones     you had ? So not adwarf just a short Avic ? Ha


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 21, 2011)

PUmpkin patch tarantula is cool !! but I go for LARGE TS... lol great for you though


----------



## BrettG (Dec 21, 2011)

skar said:


> Hmmm.. Well I'm trying to stay pg.. I've been underestimating myself lol. Either way inchs or not signficantly smaller... . I've always been under the impression minatrix was dwarf.. My lil Avic is far bigger than the lil ones     you had ? So not adwarf just a short Avic ? Ha


I say dwarf-ish,lol.


----------



## Shell (Dec 21, 2011)

Any Cyriocosmus is great, I've kept elegans, ritae and perezmilesi, all fun spiders. H. incei of course, another gorgeous, fun little spider.

My favorite dwarf, right now, would be Hapalopus sp. Colombia, I love my MF. Gorgeous colors, webs a lot, eats great, always out on display. She's skittish and fast, but such a cool spider to keep.

This is her


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome pic Shell! I like mine too, they are exactly as you described.


----------



## campj (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a Euathlus "Chilean violet" that was a stunner and good tempered to boot.

http://www.arachnofreaks.com/forum/uploads/jen1302/2008-04-24_165148_C_sp_violet_A.jpg

Mine looked a lot healthier, but you get the idea.


----------



## Shell (Dec 23, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> Awesome pic Shell! I like mine too, they are exactly as you described.


Thanks  For a spider that is so quick to bolt, I surpisingly have a few really good pics of her.


----------

